# Blue Rili Shrimp Grading Guide: What to keep and what to "cull"



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I think with the exception of high rilis having a clear midsection/solid head and tail, and low rilis having a poorly defined head/tail/midsection, EVERYTHING is opinion fromthere on out.

Some people breed for the red on blue. Others don't like the red. No group consensus that I know of has been reached with what is "best."


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Raise what you like!  

I think they're all nice.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I think with the exception of high rilis having a clear midsection/solid head and tail, and low rilis having a poorly defined head/tail/midsection, EVERYTHING is opinion fromthere on out.
> 
> Some people breed for the red on blue. Others don't like the red. No group consensus that I know of has been reached with what is "best."


I see. So as long as you reach for the standard criteria of solid head and tails (don't matter if its blue or red) and a clear mid section, that is considered "Show/High Quality" correct?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

There are people working on regular rili patterns (solid head, solid tail, transparent with any of several color tints in the middle) and there are people using the transparent and varying color of the rili mid-section to spread the transparency all over the shrimp.

The all over transparent rili aren't really rili pattern any more but they are interesting because they allow some crazy green and blue tint shrimp.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

My goal is B.
Probably take decades but that's the goal


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I've always always wanted B but could not find a good source. IMO those are the highest you can get, I prefer over A eventhough they're so rare


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Gotta catch em all! wait.
Gotta breed em all! pokemon! no wait
Gotta breed em all! Shu ri imp mon!
lol pathetic -____-


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i am trying to get the blue on the body darker on the head and tail on mine but so far its not going to well most of mine are just an icy blue color all over only one female has the blue color a bit on her head


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

In commerce there is A grade and S Grade . A in red rili is about anything as they breed kind of all mixed up anyway . S grade in red is with a red head and tail with the clear body which most people like the most and find the most striking ( they are all interesting but especially in a group I think S grade wins ) . A grade in blue is all blue . S grade in blue has a red head and tail with the blue body . I also find the S grade more visually interesting . One thing I notice about blue rilis is that they seem to try to blend with their background and with the transparency of the body even in the blue ones can change color very rapidly . That blue color is also very dependent on condition's and when the conditions are excellent guess what ? So is the blue coloration , but black gravel and dark geen plants will give the best contrast . They disappear on my cheap( free) light pea gravel . When I grow up and get rich I wanna buy some black gravel maybe even tha spensive shrimpie kind


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> My goal is B.
> Probably take decades but that's the goal


My goal as well 



reefdive said:


> In commerce there is A grade and S Grade . A in red rili is about anything as they breed kind of all mixed up anyway . S grade in red is with a red head and tail with the clear body which most people like the most and find the most striking ( they are all interesting but especially in a group I think S grade wins ) . A grade in blue is all blue . S grade in blue has a red head and tail with the blue body . I also find the S grade more visually interesting . One thing I notice about blue rilis is that they seem to try to blend with their background and with the transparency of the body even in the blue ones can change color very rapidly . That blue color is also very dependent on condition's and when the conditions are excellent guess what ? So is the blue coloration , but black gravel and dark geen plants will give the best contrast . They disappear on my cheap( free) light pea gravel . When I grow up and get rich I wanna buy some black gravel maybe even tha spensive shrimpie kind


Thank you for this elaborate explanation. In that case I am definitely aiming towards S grades in the Blue Rili pattern. My substrate is Akadama and lots of green plants so hopefully after a week of settling and eating their blue will become darker. As of now, only 2 days after their arrival they are still doing fairly well!


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are some of my progress so far.
Excuse my sad iphone pictures, they do look much better in person (at least that what i think. lol).




















This one look really dark like almost black 










This one have a dark blue line behind the red head.










Stud.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ohbaby714 said:


> My goal is B.
> Probably take decades but that's the goal


b is definitely my favorite of them.
let me know when you reach it, ill buy some. how does a kidney a shrimp sound :red_mouth ?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd pay the price of a black king kong for a true B


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i like the blue on blue better myself



















but im starting to like these that look a bit more purple in the body


----------



## reefdive (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it would be easier to just get the S grade and your culls would actually get you a wide range of types from all blues to whatever you can imagine . I am getting some oranges out of my rilis at the moment but they are a long way from being stable . I also have a lot more to pick from as far as variations go so its nothing to brag about . Whatever you do make it fun and be nice !


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

ohbaby714 said:


> Here are some of my progress so far.
> Excuse my sad iphone pictures, they do look much better in person (at least that what i think. lol).
> 
> 
> ...


hey man thanks again for the few good looking females. your culls actually help out my stock, im getting a mix of babies that are blue. even the males have specks of blue around the body. its been a long 7 months breeding the guys..



wicca27 said:


> i like the blue on blue better myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice i'm aiming for A but right now my colony at the moment are c. i need to find higher grades to mix in. that big blue cap mom is looking nice, does her blue cap ever get passed on to her offspring in the tank?

i also see that when some shrimp get older some red blotches turn dark blue is that just because they are getting older or is there another reason? just wondering do you guys use breeder boxes or do you just let natural selection take its turn? do you guys feed veggies, pellet food and/or supplements?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i dont use a breeder box for them. there was the same talk about the color changing from red to blue as they age on shrimp now. for some reason most of the blue mom's babies are more like high grade cherries. not sure why and even her eggs get more orange when they are about the hatch where as the others go from lime green to clearish when they are about to hatch. ive kept a few of the red ones in the tank hoping they will pass on the blue paint color. not getting many with it though just darker blue bodies


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

ren said:


> hey man thanks again for the few good looking females. your culls actually help out my stock, im getting a mix of babies that are blue. even the males have specks of blue around the body. its been a long 7 months breeding the guys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking Blue u got there.
Yea, that become my problem sometime. I tend to culls them too early and they end up turning more blue later when they are ready to breeds.

I don't use breeder box either, kind feel bad for the one in there, seeing their kids swimming around in open space and they got lock up in a small box.

Overall, they might not be perfect but i do love the colors in that tank the most. Blue, green, neon eggs, red. Very nice mix of colors in shrimps.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> Very nice looking Blue u got there.
> Yea, that become my problem sometime. I tend to culls them too early and they end up turning more blue later when they are ready to breeds.
> 
> I don't use breeder box either, kind feel bad for the one in there, seeing their kids swimming around in open space and they got lock up in a small box.
> ...


Do you cull the splashed looking Rili's Oh? Like they are light blue in color with random red all over the place? 

Like this one:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

IMO The blues and red on that one are a nice color, but to me what makes a rili is the absence of color on the shell in the middle.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> Do you cull the splashed looking Rili's Oh? Like they are light blue in color with random red all over the place?


 
I'm mainly keeping the good looking blue first then marking next. I do keep the splash if it have a nice blue on them.

These guys breeds like rabits so it's too hard sometime to try to predict the out come. I need like 10 tanks if i'm going to separate them all


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> I'm mainly keeping the good looking blue first then marking next. I do keep the splash if it have a nice blue on them.
> 
> These guys breeds like rabits so it's too hard sometime to try to predict the out come. I need like 10 tanks if i'm going to separate them all


I got a berried mama already!!! She is constantly hiding so hard to see, but I'll try to snap a pixs! :bounce:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have not culled any of mine. i have kept them all and am working on getting more blue out of them then i will work on the blue color on the shell


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

wicca27 said:


> i have not culled any of mine. i have kept them all and am working on getting more blue out of them then i will work on the blue color on the shell


Great idea. About what population size would you start culling?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

once i start seeing the majority of babys comming out say 90-100% blue i will move the ones with markings on the shell to another tank and keep an eye on them because ive read in several places that the red color can change as they get older i have reds from bright cherry red to almost burgundy red on the shell and one has blue pattern instead of red. im going for blue on blue hehe. but i have moved a couple already because they looked like cherrys all red no clear/blue color to them


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Makes one wonder if rili is co-dominant.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I prefer A and F


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

my main reason for keeping them all right now is i dont know who is letting out the all blue rili with no color on the shell. i know my one with blue color on the shell when her eggs are about to hatch they turn bright orange where as the other ones with red on the shell just kinda get a clear color with eyes. but i am seeing more and more all blue ones so that is a good thing


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Only a little over a week and I got 2 berried females already!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

that all blue one is awsome wish mine looked that blue


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

All that blue + the fire red on the head and tail would create B...my goal


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

thats one good lookin mama she's really icy blue. what kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ren said:


> thats one good lookin mama she's really icy blue. what kind of substrate are you using?


Thanks! :biggrin: That is Akadama DRL


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Holy cow.

That is like high end Aura Blue level of blue.

I would imagine that if someone had blue rili that bred like that most of the time they could make some money for a while (until the inevitable neo market flooding happened).


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

are you guys changing your setting on these photo's to enhance the blue? The shrimp are not that blue in real life. Even your substrate has blue in it????


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

madness said:


> Holy cow.
> 
> That is like high end Aura Blue level of blue.
> 
> I would imagine that if someone had blue rili that bred like that most of the time they could make some money for a while (until the inevitable neo market flooding happened).


She sure is amazing and I am very content 

How about an equal trade. 1 BKK for 1 "high end Aura Blue level of blue" Rili of mines? Anyone? LOL. J/k.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

If that the case, i have +30


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

antbug said:


> are you guys changing your setting on these photo's to enhance the blue? The shrimp are not that blue in real life. Even your substrate has blue in it????


Yeah, my phone's camera has a setting to make all the shrimps look bluer. Lol. J/k. Photo is taken, shrunken, and uploaded. No alterations whatsoever. You can see by comparing it with the other mother's picture that I took. She is pure "clear" in the middle and red at both ends. If the camera is altered in any way that clear section would have been at least slightly blue, or blue. My substrate is Akadama DRL, its not blue. Lol.



ohbaby714 said:


> If that the case, i have +30


30 BKK sounds good. Lets trade! :biggrin:


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

antbug said:


> are you guys changing your setting on these photo's to enhance the blue? The shrimp are not that blue in real life. Even your substrate has blue in it????


Guys?

My substrate look black to me.
But it's iphone pic. Still look pretty blue in real life imo


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

ohbaby714 said:


> This one look really dark like almost black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or do you see blue in your sub?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


>


Same here. Blue in the sub and blue wood pieces?

I have 100's of these guys and none of them are THAT blue.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

lol, maybe i don't really stare at it hard enough. Maybe it's my chessy iphone pic.

To be serious, it probably the camera setting. Colors probably on the cool end. I did not mean to misrepresent the color, just really want to share what i have.
Thank you for pointing it out


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i got some blues ill try to take a couple shots of mine later and i do not do anything to my photos i dont have a program to i just upload and use auto on mine lol


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

ohbaby714 said:


> lol, maybe i don't really stare at it hard enough. Maybe it's my chessy iphone pic.
> 
> To be serious, it probably the camera setting. Colors probably on the cool end. I did not mean to misrepresent the color, just really want to share what i have.
> Thank you for pointing it out


I'm not trying to stir the pot and thank you for the pics. It's nice to see everyone's progress.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

wicca27 said:


> i got some blues ill try to take a couple shots of mine later and i do not do anything to my photos i dont have a program to i just upload and use auto on mine lol


I think your photo are a lot more true as to how they look in real life, but more photos are welcome. I'll take some of mine tonight as well.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

part of it might be more of the lighting. i took 2 pics just now one with flash and one without. im useing GE daylight 6500k cfl blulbs in all my tanks and you can see the difference between the 2 pics and how the blue shows up. i see pic 2 color all the time just something about the flash changes it

with flash










without flash


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

antbug said:


> I'm not trying to stir the pot and thank you for the pics. It's nice to see everyone's progress.


I don't think you did. Good thing you point out the image inhancement idea though cuz I am sure some of those high end photos on my OP might go through a slight mod, lighting, etc. Its most likely the light and its because its a phone picture. 10000K can make the blue stand our more. Its more of a aqua blue but with high K bulbs that makes it glow out more. Just like CRS! With proper bulb rating they "glow"


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Well it's my turn to share some of mine. I have a really blue female that is berried right now and I couldn't get her to come out. Maybe next time.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

wow. They are very nice and blue. Some of the red one look like painted head and tails.

I don't have any expensive gears, do you have any suggestion on camera setting?
There are too many setting on my point an shoot, i could never get them to look right with flash or no flash. It always end up too dark without flash (too weak) or just really light white pictures with no flash.
How do you set up ur camera? Anykind of generic tips would help 

auto iso/sensitivity, white balance, inteligence exposure, etc??????
Very confusing to me.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ohbaby714 said:


> wow. They are very nice and blue. Some of the red one look like painted head and tails.
> 
> I don't have any expensive gears, do you have any suggestion on camera setting?
> There are too many setting on my point an shoot, i could never get them to look right with flash or no flash. It always end up too dark without flash (too weak) or just really light white pictures with no flash.
> ...


Lol. Looks like I am on the same boat. All my pictures so far are too from my camera phone. Not able to adjust anything and sometimes have to take multiple pictures at one angle to come out right. 

I love high quality photos, but I am not a technology person whatsoever so I just leave mine at that. 

*antbug*: You have some very pretty shrimps. I believe your goal in terms is breeding is also to get to B in my OP?


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Are you guys mixing blue rili with fire red to get the B pattern?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Thank you! I've been working hard on my stock. A and B would be my goals for these guys. I just love all the different patters you get. 

These pictures were taken with a Canon p&s. Setting are "indoor" and then I turn off the flash and set it to macro mode.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

ShortFin said:


> Are you guys mixing blue rili with fire red to get the B pattern?


We can't tell all our secrets :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

antbug said:


> We can't tell all our secrets :hihi:


Yeah, unfortunately we can't, can we now? The goal for us - I believe - is who gets to reach A or B the fastest and sell them for BKK prices. :hihi:


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

uuuuuuu.....the blue rili group is on a secretive breeding project. lol
So who's in the lead?

You guys better hurry up before I come out with my (Black, Yellow, and Red) Venom Shrimp and sell them $$$$.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Searching hard for the secret myself.
Hopefully they will look close (more red/blue) to OP one day.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if B in the OP is possible. I hate to say it, but that looks photoshoped or possible taken with a cell. The moss has a lot of blue in it and it makes me wonder. A is much more true as to what the "blue" looks like on blue rili's. Or at least mine.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

im not working on any thing special i just like the blue color so im getting more of those. if they dont show blue or the purpleish color then they go in the other rili tank


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

antbug said:


> I'm not sure if B in the OP is possible. I hate to say it, but that looks photoshoped or possible taken with a cell. The moss has a lot of blue in it and it makes me wonder. A is much more true as to what the "blue" looks like on blue rili's. Or at least mine.


I believe B is possible if the breeder use actinic lighting or some sort of camera function I really don't know of. I think the goal would just be PFR head and tail with a fairly blue mid and you have yourself a solid B


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> I believe B is possible if the breeder use actinic lighting or some sort of camera function I really don't know of. I think the goal would just be PFR head and tail with a fairly blue mid and you have yourself a solid B


Well if that's the case, I'm getting close. muhahahahaha :icon_evil


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

antbug said:


> Well if that's the case, I'm getting close. muhahahahaha :icon_evil


Noooooooo!!! Errrrrr, you'll have to prove it :flick:


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

I like my little lady... would be nice to have more blue though... 


I believe I used flash on this shot.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

^^^ someone else is getting close. Nice job.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

antbug said:


> ^^^ someone else is getting close. Nice job.


She needs some lovin, that's for sure... 
she was the last one at the store, so I scooped her up. I am waiting for the store to get their next shipment to buy me a male.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

arktixan said:


> I like my little lady... would be nice to have more blue though...
> 
> 
> I believe I used flash on this shot.


Indeed someone is...silently beating us. Lol. Still, won't give up, the competition is still on :biggrin:


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

antbug said:


> Thank you! I've been working hard on my stock. A and B would be my goals for these guys. I just love all the different patters you get.
> 
> These pictures were taken with a Canon p&s. Setting are "indoor" and then I turn off the flash and set it to macro mode.



You inspired me buddy. I pull out my point and shoot and did my best with it.
Please be gentle .


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

very nice people :thumbsup: that berried mother looks nice. i should pull out the camera now, one of my males is at a navy blue which is very odd for a male to have good coloration. Oh i should trade you some of my rilis that have red heads and tails just like arks'. jsut wondering has anyone ran into deformaties yet? anyone have tips with macro shots on a point and shot?


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL, put the food as close as i can to the front glass, so my weak ars point and shoot can zoom low enough.....hahaha.

My photo skill is as weak as my sense of humor 

macro mode, daylight, and pretty much auto on everything .....told u it would be weak


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

that mom will have babies soon i see eyeballs lol looking good


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Good job Oh. Now they look like blue rili's :hihi:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

wow your rilis are all gorgeous!


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

antbug said:


> Good job Oh. Now they look like blue rili's :hihi:


Thank you. I still do envy peeps with the real camera




acitydweller said:


> wow your rilis are all gorgeous!


Hopefully u are talking about mine
If yes, thank you.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

I envie you for the picture with the preggo mother and the blue legged one I need to find some new blood. Just curious anyone get any deformaties yet?


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

ren said:


> I envie you for the picture with the preggo mother and the blue legged one I need to find some new blood. Just curious anyone get any deformaties yet?


No deformation that i know of yet. The color seem to slowly improve. 

I originally got them from 2 sources, probably will wait a couple more months before in new bloods.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Fingers Crossed for me!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

ohbaby: are the colors in those recent pictures pretty accurate?

Not implying anything just asking if you feel comfortable with the way that the color transitioned to the photo.

With so much transparent carapace and the subtle tints of blue/green on these rili it seems like people really have a hard time capturing accurate color in photos.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

My Camera setting is just used on Macro function with the standard camera flash. 

When I look at her with my eyes... She seems like that "milky" white/blue colour in the centre.


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

It's close and probably better than the earlier pic like Antbug commented. 
I think It's still look a bit saturated, the blue under 6500k day light (to me) look a bit darker than the macro zoom of my point and shoot. Still, it's a bit of improvement over the iphone

I agree, unless i spent a fortune, it will be hard to really shows how good they look (again my biased oppion).



madness said:


> ohbaby: are the colors in those recent pictures pretty accurate?
> 
> Not implying anything just asking if you feel comfortable with the way that the color transitioned to the photo.
> 
> With so much transparent carapace and the subtle tints of blue/green on these rili it seems like people really have a hard time capturing accurate color in photos.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have had a couple with red like that and clear body but im going for blue on blue so i got fingers crossed


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

People can get so touchy about photos and it is hard to convey certain things over the internet.

They really do look great. 



ohbaby714 said:


> It's close and probably better than the earlier pic like Antbug commented.
> I think It's still look a bit saturated, the blue under 6500k day light (to me) look a bit darker than the macro zoom of my point and shoot. Still, it's a bit of improvement over the iphone
> 
> I agree, unless i spent a fortune, it will be hard to really shows how good they look (again my biased oppion).
> ...


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

alot of mine have the (hole) on the side of the head in the red odd how that patter is there on others shrimp as well. most of mine dont look like the pfr but more like a cherrys red kinda see though


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

a majority of mine have the hole in the head pattern as well. some have recently had their transparent tails show a blue tint where there wasnt before. is that normal to blue up with age? i'd say they are now juvies, received them as peewees.

What would an ideal blue rili look like? a snowball with blue tint?

What would be the pattern if a PFR mated with a red rili, or blue rili?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I think most, if not all, of the red rilis have that hole in their head from what I have read and seen.

The blue does get more intense with age so don't be too quick to cull. 

If you want the Rili to be 100% blue in terms of color, I believe the "ideal" look is A in the OP.



acitydweller said:


> a majority of mine have the hole in the head pattern as well. some have recently had their transparent tails show a blue tint where there wasnt before. is that normal to blue up with age? i'd say they are now juvies, received them as peewees.
> 
> What would an ideal blue rili look like? a snowball with blue tint?
> 
> What would be the pattern if a PFR mated with a red rili, or blue rili?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

acitydweller said:


> a majority of mine have the hole in the head pattern as well. some have recently had their transparent tails show a blue tint where there wasnt before. is that normal to blue up with age? i'd say they are now juvies, received them as peewees.
> 
> What would an ideal blue rili look like? a snowball with blue tint?
> 
> What would be the pattern if a PFR mated with a red rili, or blue rili?


Well looking into my tank the older the males and females get, they get darker with age. Take a look at my tank thread a few of my females have reached full size and they have a darker blue on them. 

The ideal blue rili can vary.. beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say. I would like a full blue rili but other people like the red head and tail with the blue in the clear midsection. 


As for pattern mixing in PFR that can vary also but from what i hear you can get mostly PFR and the rest will be a mix of red and/or blue rilis.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

that is kinda what this thread is, trying to figure out what people like in blue rili. some say the red head and tail with blue body, i myself like the all blue body and would love to get my hands on some with blue head and tail too i came close with one of mine but most are just all blue kinda like a pearl but darker. it has been talked about on shrimpnow.com about the red head and tail turning blue as they get older too


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

The original Blue Rilis had the red head/tail, but a very bright blue transparent mid-section. 

I believe the ideal Blue Rili these days is blue transparent body with solid Blue head/tail, with similar coverage to a high grade red rili. 

The all transparent blue body, or all transparent with a touch of solid blue or red on the head/tail seems the most comon these days. So just based on commoness, I'd call these low grade.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm really developing a love for the no-red blue rili now.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thought you may like to see what Taiwan has been able to do with the blue rili no-red now:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Thought you may like to see what Taiwan has been able to do with the blue rili no-red now:


That is a very beautiful specimen. By chance you know what is the cost of one of these yet?


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

i just wanna show everyone what I picked up yesterday. the LFS was selling them as blue pearls. what grade would these be? i know its a crappy pic


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I'm really developing a love for the no-red blue rili now.


Before I like blue rili with red head and tail. Now I like them without any reds. I already have too much shrimps with red. Need something different.



Soothing Shrimp said:


> Thought you may like to see what Taiwan has been able to do with the blue rili no-red now:


I wondered if these breeds true with no red marking at all.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

johnny313 said:


> i just wanna show everyone what I picked up yesterday. the LFS was selling them as blue pearls. what grade would these be? i know its a crappy pic


Are you sure it is not a blue pearl? Blue Pearl is a difference species of blue Neocaridina than Blue Rili.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope its not because I did see lower grade ones with red heads


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> That is a very beautiful specimen. By chance you know what is the cost of one of these yet?


I don't think they are widley available here yet. So no idea. :icon_cool


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Speedie had some that look like that, but they went FAST.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

That looks like Aura blue more that blue rili. What are they trying to do with it, solid blue? Very pretty shrimp, but nothing like a "rili" IMO.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

antbug said:


> That looks like Aura blue more that blue rili. What are they trying to do with it, solid blue? Very pretty shrimp, but nothing like a "rili" IMO.


There are definitely people using the color variation inherent in the rili shrimp to create variants that lack the 'rili' pattern but take advantage of the colors.

At this point they are still being called 'rili' shrimp (since that is what they came from) but I agree that it will be confusing if people are able to stabilize solid color 'rili' shrimp and what they should name them.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Blue Velvet*!! That's the name.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Originally it was called blue fairy in Taiwan, then Europe started calling them Blue Jelly (not the cards), now it appears they are named Blue Velvet. All the names are really confusing if you don't keep up with it, and even more confusing is when each breeder/country calls them something different- but yeah. They all come from blue rili. As far as I know, there's no "standard" name for them yet.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My Blue Jelly/Velvet/Rili are berried LOL. I have 3 very nice females with yellow eggs!
I believe you can get the deeper blue color by just breeding the best colored blue rili you have without any red. Same as the other types of shrimps that have been developed, just cull the ones that don't show enough color and keep breeding, each generation should be deeper blue than the last.

I did this with my Snow white crystals and now have extreme whites each time!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Selective breeding at its best.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

i have blue pearl and red rillis together~~ i wonder what they gonna make out


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

cantsay39 said:


> i have blue pearl and red rillis together~~ i wonder what they gonna make out


Probably a bunch of infertile offspring. Blue pearls are neo. palmata which red rili's are neo. heteropoda and from reports I've read of people crossing snowball/blue pearls with cherry/fire/rili is the offspring are infertile usually.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

just wanted to shwo off my black rilis im breeding these and hope to have a perfect line by the end of 2012


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Took this a couple days ago... 
Just used my Nikon D3000 - Macro setting, Standard Camera Flash 18mm-55mm Lens.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

here is one of my blues left side


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Hey man how's the shrimp coming? Are you getting closer to your goal?


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

ren said:


> Hey man how's the shrimp coming? Are you getting closer to your goal?


Han had taken over my stock
I no longer have them anymore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ohbaby714 said:


> Han had taken over my stock
> I no longer have them anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


 i'm going start the culling soon!

lol~!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

h4n said:


> i'm going start the culling soon!
> 
> lol~!


LOL. I thought you said that was too much trouble ! Dang... I wanna set up another tank for those rilis :O


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

A confuses me, that's like blue and black or darkblue? I had a couple As and ended up culling them to my mud bucket. 

I thought B was the ultimate goal, PFR red & blue pearl blue?










One on top is probably my nicest one  they both had those babies, a lot seem to be entirely red (PFR-ish), but too early to tell.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

diwu13 said:


> LOL. I thought you said that was too much trouble ! Dang... I wanna set up another tank for those rilis :O


Haha i got to!
Im going to put some up for sale soon. Once i move the chocolates out of the breeder net. 
Use your moss tank!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

h4n said:


> Haha i got to!
> Im going to put some up for sale soon. Once i move the chocolates out of the breeder net.
> Use your moss tank!!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Lets see some pictures of them now Han!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

NeoShrimp said:


> Lets see some pictures of them now Han!


my tanks to much of a jungle to take pictures!
I'll take some when I start to cull them


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

h4n said:


> my tanks to much of a jungle to take pictures!
> I'll take some when I start to cull them


Any updates yet Han. Have you found your top Blue rili grade yet?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> IMO The blues and red on that one are a nice color, but to me what makes a rili is the absence of color on the shell in the middle.


 Well said, IMO I think this should be the definition of "rili". Solid colors on each end separated by clear part in the middle. 



cookymonster760 said:


> just wanted to shwo off my black rilis im breeding these and hope to have a perfect line by the end of 2012


So tomorrow is the last day of the year, show what you got guys! For some reason I'm really interested on the "A" grade of rili shrimps. Either true blue rili or carbon rili would be awesome. Lets see what 2013 will bring us!

I'm willing to pay $10 a pop for a blue or carbon rili by January.

Edit: someone selling 10x blue carbon rili (like blue velvet x black carbon) on Aquabid for $220 minimum bid :eek5:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm was working on my own line very similar to carbons before carbons came out. LOL 

I call them boxer shrimp (because they look bruised LOL), but still waiting for some juvies to grow large enough to breed. Here's a pic I took earlier this year of one while it was still a juvie:










It would be considered a rili of sorts, but obviously doesn't fall into that exact category.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd also be interested in knowing who is breeding for a dark blue midsection while retaining the red on head and tail. (photo B)

So far, it seems as if I'm one of the only ones who is trying to continue to breed for that look. I think it really could look beautiful!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I'd also be interested in knowing who is breeding for a dark blue midsection while retaining the red on head and tail. (photo B)
> 
> So far, it seems as if I'm one of the only ones who is trying to continue to breed for that look. I think it really could look beautiful!


That is a cool look indeed. At one point I was going for that, but just gave up all together when I realized how random they are in terms of offsprings. Hopefully I'll just wait 1-2 years down the line and someone will have ones that looks identicle to B for sale :biggrin:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I love this thread, in your opinion what are the absolute best water parameters for rilli? I am looking for ph, temp, gh, kh and TDS. Also since I am guessing the ph is going to be about 7.0 what is the best substrate to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Same params as for cherries applies. For substrate, a dark innert substrate will give you best results as they try to blend in.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you. So it's safe to assume that a gh-6, kh-6, ph 7.4 temp 75 should be ok, I have them breeding well on CRS tanks, but I am planning a partitioned 40b just for rili guys


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Should be fine.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

mine stopped breeding for a while not quite sure why other than the ph was probably to low for them (housed with crs) i ended up with mostly all blues and lost my light blue female with dark blue makrings. ill get some ppics soon though


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I'm was working on my own line very similar to carbons before carbons came out. LOL
> 
> I call them boxer shrimp (because they look bruised LOL), but still waiting for some juvies to grow large enough to breed. Here's a pic I took earlier this year of one while it was still a juvie:
> 
> ...


You have the mordalphus avatar picture shrimp! Lol


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL All he needs is a monocle.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> You have the mordalphus avatar picture shrimp! Lol


Glad you pointed that out. She is a beauty indeed


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

How's everybody's rilis going? It's been a slow process for myself moving shrimp around. I think the substrates losing it juice also. I'm thinking of swapping out the substrates as I don't want to deal with buffering substrate anymore.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ren said:


> How's everybody's rilis going? It's been a slow process for myself moving shrimp around. I think the substrates losing it juice also. I'm thinking of swapping out the substrates as I don't want to deal with buffering substrate anymore.


Which kinds are you using? Rili are like cherry shrimps, can strive just fine in inert substrate


----------

